# Asking to get caught!



## HippyInEngland (Oct 6, 2007)

Police suspected Frank Drake, 37, had numerous pot gardens along the side of highway, so they dropped some undercover troopers off early Wednesday when they got a tip that he would be tending his crop.
Click here for a video report from MyFoxBoston.com.
Police say Drake was arrested around 1:40 a.m. Wednesday as he watered the plants. Troopers say he was carrying a .357 handgun at the time.
Investigators say they seized 44 high quality marijuana plants on the southbound side of the highway and 88 on the northbound side. Police estimated the street value at $132,000.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 6, 2007)

*Three words come to mind "BIG STUPID DUMMY"! *


----------



## Oscar (Oct 6, 2007)

Here 120 plants is 'nuttin! Only get a slap on the wrist, a promise to appear and you're good to go.

The last take down I heard about, they needed  2-10 wheeler trucks to haul out the load. That bust only made the hick town paper.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 6, 2007)

the side of the freeway not to smart if you are gonna use any roads use the exit ramps and go past the do not mow point lol


----------



## choking_victim (Oct 6, 2007)

Oscar said:
			
		

> Here 120 plants is 'nuttin! Only get a slap on the wrist, a promise to appear and you're good to go.
> 
> The last take down I heard about, they needed  2-10 wheeler trucks to haul out the load. That bust only made the hick town paper.





 what country are you living in?


----------



## dmack (Oct 6, 2007)

That guy is just plain old dumb. Why would you do that on the side of a highway. He must have been high when he thought of that idea


----------



## Oscar (Oct 6, 2007)

choking_victim said:
			
		

> what country are you living in?


 
_Out of a Pot producing Province.  _


----------



## AlienBait (Oct 6, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> so they dropped some undercover troopers off early Wednesday when they got a tip that he would be tending his crop.


 
They got a tip that he would be tending his crop......:holysheep: 

Tell NO ONE  that you are growing!


----------



## HempMan (Oct 6, 2007)

I still think its completely disgusting that people continue to lose their freedom for growing a plant that NATURE invented.:watchplant: Regardless of how careless they are doing it.

Small minded politicians & corporate greed make me want to :hairpull: 


:holysheep:


----------



## smokeytheherb (Oct 7, 2007)

I like how they always talk about "estimated street value" how would they know how much that bud is worth.


----------



## upinarms (Oct 7, 2007)

Man oh, Man. Yet another example of how ridiculous Marijuana prohibition is in the states. Those Cops should have been looking for that guy who gunned down those two armored vehicle Guards outside of that bank. (Watched it on the news) Another example on how the government twisted the 2nd Amendment. That is if this dude has a permit, with no prior felonies.


----------



## HempMan (Oct 7, 2007)

The right to keep & bear arms said nothing about having to get a permit from big daddy do-right first. Having to get a permit makes it a "privilege" not a right.

They just keep chippin' away at it..... Soon, there won't be any more rights to protect...  Land of the free... I don't think so.

But, continuing that debate would be too political for most people's taste.



smokeytheherb... I'm sure they just pull a $ amount outta their rectum... To make them appear more self important.

The $ amount they quote is always over inflated... Just like their egos.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

I just have to say that if you plant your outdoor grow on the edge of a highway then you are asking to get caught. These roads always have traffic going down them.....Just not safe man, should of tried 5-6 plants in your house and if big enough, with the money the possibilities are endless.

As for the gun? You say there is no right to have people get permits on firearms. I can vouche for them and say "Yes there is". Convicted felons cannot purchase firearms among others who have specific charges against them.

It would be a fun world if every convict in the world was allowed to own a weapon of this matter huh? I will stop my vent here before it breaks MP rules.

This is just my opinion though

Good video though, I always fel better about my situation and growing techniques more and more when I see these types of videos.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm glad idiot growers like that are available to take the fall for the rest of the growers.  While the cops are out spending resources and time busting these ignorant people, the rest of the wiser growers are safer while the cops are occupied.

when a black market exists, criminals will always circumvent the system.  So it matters not that you have to "apply" for a fire arms permit.  It makes no difference that a conforming member of society have to wait a certain amount of time to obtain the fire arm they just purchased.  The FACT remains that criminals can readily obtain their firearms without having to abide by these rules and inconveniences.   What it does mean, is that should you ever lose your right to bear arms, they will have record of only the law abiding citizens to revoke them from.

Having said that......i do see a benefit in the laws though as they do prevent people that snap or have gone off the rocker from just going out and purchasing a weapon when they are in an unbalanced frame of mind.  That is where the real advantage in the system is at.  That is a VERY small segment of society though.  

They'll have to pry my sks and other weapons from my cold dead hands.


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> when a black market exists, criminals will always circumvent the system.  So it matters not that you have to "apply" for a fire arms permit.  It makes no difference that a conforming member of society have to wait a certain amount of time to obtain the fire arm they just purchased.  The FACT remains that criminals can readily obtain their firearms without having to abide by these rules and inconveniences.   What it does mean, is that should you ever lose your right to bear arms, they will have record of only the law abiding citizens to revoke them from.
> 
> They'll have to pry my sks and other weapons from my cold dead hands.



And believe me brother. They have the means too......Ok....I am done with this thread. Enough said.


----------

